# RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht



## elementz (29. Mai 2019)

*RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Hay

Habe corsair RGB und den 4 pin Strom angeschlossen.
Dazu von beiden den 4 PIN an RGB 1 und  RGB 2
Nur drehen Sie nur ohne zu leuchten

Board ist ein asrock X370sli

Siehe bilder bitte..


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Vielleicht muss man im Bios noch was aktivieren?
Corsair Icue Software installiert?


----------



## elementz (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Icue nicht...

Probiere ich glei ma


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Corsair Icue hat ja nichts mit dem ASRock LED Anschluss zu tun, sondern die Software vom ASRock Board. Du hast das X370 Killer SLI mit zwei 12VRGB Anschlüssen. Wenn die Lüfter von Corsair keinen 12VRGB Anschluss haben wird es nicht Leuchten.

Welche Lüfter von Corsair sind es denn genau? Haben die einen 12VRGB Anschluss?


----------



## elementz (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Nutze laut seriennr auf den Teilen diese hier : https://www.corsair.com/de/de/Kateg...rgb-led-config/p/CO-9050069-WW#tab-tech-specs

Diese wollen aber nicht leuchten...


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Mit Controller?! Ja dann müssen die Lüfter an den Controller und nicht ans Board. Die Anschlüsse sind leider nicht kompatibel.

Steht ja auch so in der Anleitung.... Oder nicht?!


----------



## elementz (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Habe den PC gebraucht gekauft

Controller sehenich keinen


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*



elementz schrieb:


> Habe den PC gebraucht gekauft



Schön das man solche Informationen irgendwann mal bekommt.

Da ich nicht weiss was alles bei deinem PC dabei war, kann ich dir zu den Lüftern nur sagen, das dazu ein Corsair eigener Controller gehört, um diese zum Leuchten zu bringen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Dann würde ich mal den Vorbesitzer interviewen,wo er den Controller bzw. Hub gelassen hat.Ist aber auch mal wieder typisch das jeder Hersteller  auf seine eigene RGB Technik setzt.Asus Aura,Msi Mysthic usw....
YouTube


----------



## elementz (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Er hatte 2 einzelne Lüfter gekauft..

Der HUb ist nur im doppelpack drinnen...

Super...


----------



## IICARUS (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

In der Anleitung steht auch nichts mit dabei das die LEDs auch ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden können. Corsair  ist da ehe etwas komisch und scheint es bewusst so haben zu wollen das nur die eigene Software dazu verwendet wird. Denn selbst Arbeitsspeicher müssen über die eigene Software geregelt werden und unterstützen keine andere Software.

Möglicherweise wurde hier beabsichtigt die Belegung anders verlegt damit Lüfter nicht mit ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden können. Denn RGB hat normalerweise als erster Pin die 12v anliegen und so groß unterscheiden sich RGB LEDs nicht. Wahrscheinlich würde es jemand der sich mit Elektrik auskennt auch schaffen die LEDs durch Umlegung der Pins zum laufen zu bringen. Es kann aber auch sein das du deine LEDs schon beschädigt hast wenn an einem Pin die 12v anlagen wo es normal nicht hin gehört.


----------



## elementz (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht*

Zufällig verkauft jemand im Nachbaort den RGB HUB.
Zusätzlich gibt es eine FERNBEDIENUNG die aber nicht dabei ist.

Strom ans Mainboard und RGB an den HUB.
Somit kann ich über Software nichts regeln oder?
Der HUb ist ja nur am Netzteil für Strom...das heißt die Software hat keinen Zugriff auf den Lüfter oder


----------

